

Twitter open sources its MySQL fork - zxypoo
http://engineering.twitter.com/2012/04/mysql-at-twitter.html

======
spudlyo
One interesting improvement relates to NUMA node allocations.

I think the reasoning is that if you touch all the memory in the buffer pool
after you allocate it, you're more likely to get a balanced node allocation
than if you let MySQL organically access it.

